# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  $? timber v steel for custom shed(s) cost?

## toooldforthis

anyone got a ballpark idea on the cost difference for custom build of a shed, say 6m x 5m? 
90x45 TP frame versus good quality steel.
cladding in colorbond, or maybe hardiplank (house is)
could be steel or timber roof trusses? 
stud spacing?
if done to 45cm centres - for strength and possible internal cladding (unlikely) 
just trying to get a rough idea.
benefits of timber for me could be getting it done faster then going thru my local shed builder.
needs council planning approval either way. 
I will need to pour the slab first.
cause it actually might be 2 sheds (6x5 and a 2x5) on different levels, with a carport (say 3..5 x 6) between them.
all 3 on different ground levels. ground drops may 2m over 15m (the width of the area). so 3 different levels avoids 1 large retaining wall and difficult slope entry for vehicles. 
looking to replace this setup.
looking at it L to R, new single vehicle garage w store, carport, store.

----------


## Bart1080

...mmm not sure. 
For me just done a 8x4m slab elevated 450mm one end with 6 footings 450x450x400 the steel posts will bolt to.  Lots of steel $3k included in the cost was hiring a local cashy concretor for $500 for 1/2 day, concrete at ~$220 per cube including GST (4.7 cubes).  I'd done all the excavation, form work, crushed rock fill, plastic, reo.  Concretor just had to rock up for the pour.  Was quoted  $6k to 12k. 
Shed kit - 6k to 7k
DIY steel frame - 75x75x2.5mm with tophat for wall & roof fixing, 100mm C setion top of wall to fix 1/2 round gutter  I'II weld up to base plates and colorbond cladding...I'm estimating $3.5k.  Never done one before so will have to see how accurate this is!!!  maybe $800 to $1,000 for the frame with the rest in colorbond sheeting...some of which I already have for the the roof from other jobs.  
Timber for your 6x5 shed - dont know.  Perform a rough cost. Should be easy to work out a "back of envelope rough calc if you know the timber sizes. Looking at the calcs below, probably why I went with steel. 
I've guestimated the sizes and would need confirmation with lot of unknowns here  :Smilie:   34m 90 x 45 = top & bottom plates to 3 sides (2 long sides and 1 short side)144m 90 x 45 = 60 studs  @ 450 centres  @ 2.4??height includes wastage & noggins to 3 sides$900 for timber 90x45.  Priced at Bunnings but I always find my local 30% cheaper and much better quality     46m 140 x 45 - Roof trusses or open rafters?? @ 900 centres?? 140x45? = 7  What slope is the roof?? 11, 15, 22 degree?? Is it pitched or flat.  If pitched with Open rafters at say 2.9m (15degrees) = 14 x 2.9 = 40m + 6m ridge beam = 46m$33242m 70 x 45 battens -  70 x 45? @ 900 centres? = 7 runs = 42m$168...assume open on short side but is it the long side?? = beams for the opening for door??Nails for framing, bugle gal screws for rafters = $50$60 for fixing's to slabBracing strapping roof & walls = $60U going for CCA treated or other which will vary the cost

----------


## toooldforthis

> ...mmm not sure. …[snip]...

  thanks for that amazing effort  :2thumbsup:  
just roughly adding up yr figures the timber & fixings looks cheaper than the steel?
chippie labour might be more compared to shed erector (just cause more pieces), maybe. (of course, if I did both cost same  :Smilie:  ) 
all other things being equal, cladding, concrete etc, might not be much difference between timber and steel. 
if it happens probably do all the siteworks first
then design.
then council  planning approval
while waiting for that can do the engineering & detailed plans and maybe pour the footings/slab.
then building approval. 
I kind of like timber in preference (will all have to be treated, termite country) cause you can finesse the sizing on site - lost track of how many times steel goes back cause they got they size wrong.
The advantage to steel might be to pour the perimeter footings (cause they will high cause of slope), then erect shed(s), then pour slab inside shed(s) - that's the norm hereabouts (build shed, then pour).

----------

